# Vorderrad wackelt



## maris (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

an meinem ESX 7 aus 2006 wackelt das Vorderrad. D.h. das Laufrad hat an der Achse so viel Spiel, dass das Rad sich bestimmt 5mm hin und her bewegen läst.

Was tun? So wie ich das sehe (hatte das Rad schon draußen), lässt sich da nix einstellen. Oder irre ich da? 

Gruß aus Auendorf


----------



## TheDarkKnight (2. Juli 2006)

Hmm, das ESX hat ja die Pike mit Steckachse... bin da jetzt auch kein großer Profi... aber ich las hier schon paar mal von leichtem Spiel am Vorderrad.
Hast mal die Steckachse richtig zugedreht und den Schnellspanner richtig rangedrückt?
Hier hats nämlich auch geholfen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213783&highlight=%2BVorderrad+%2Bspiel

Beim Einbau des Vorderrades, vorm Schnellspanner zumachen das Rad nochmal auf den Boden stellen so das sich das Laufrad richtig ausrichtet und dann zumachen... 

aber vielleicht haste das ja alles schon getestet... mehr fällt mir erstmal auch nicht ein. Einstellen kann man bei der Steckachse nix. Hmm vielleicht weiß noch jemand anderes Rat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maris (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo TheDarkKnight,

das habe ich alles schon ausprobiert. Die Achse ist bombenfest in der Gabel. Aber zwischen Steckachse und Achsaufnahme (oder wie das heist) ist dieses Spiel.

Die Steckachse lässt sich in Ihrer Aufnahme (ohne dass sich das Rad in der Gabel befindet) hin und her bewegen.

Gruß


----------



## Boombe (2. Juli 2006)

ich hatte das an meinem esx6 nach nem schlauch wechsel auch- bei mir lags auch daran, dass ich die mutter gegenüber dem schnellspannhebel nich richtig angezogen hab. also erst die schraube ganz anziehen, dann den hebel- hat mir ma geholfen.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (2. Juli 2006)

Ufff, na das klingt aber wohl doch nach nem eher heftigeren Schaden. Also wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist und die Steckachse dann noch Spiel hat dann ist vielleicht auch das Lager an der Gabel irgendwie ausgeschlagen oder sowas in der Richtung...

Hast du vielleicht ne Möglichkeit davon nen Foto zu machen? 
Wie lässt sich denn die Achse bewegen? Nach oben und unten oder eher nach vorne und hinten... oder seitwärts?


----------



## maris (3. Juli 2006)

Dass das Lager in der Gabel ausgeschlagen ist, glaube ich nicht. Die Achse sitzt fest in der Gabel.

Das auftretende Spiel ist zwischen Achse und Laufrad. Das Rad läst sich ca. 4-5 mm seitlich hin- und her bewegen


----------



## Boombe (3. Juli 2006)

OT:
wo kommstn her aus Stuttgart? In wohn in Bad Cannstatt- man(n) könnte ma zusammen bissl felder und wälder umgraben!


----------



## maris (3. Juli 2006)

Hi BobZombi,

nein nicht direkt Stuttgart - am Albrand bei Bad Ditzenbach

Gruß


----------



## maris (4. Juli 2006)

Vorderrad wackelt nicht mehr!!!!!

Alles OK. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit Canyon konnte der Fehler aufgeklärt werden: Es handelt sich um einen Montagefehler des Laufrades unsererseits. D.h. wir haben die Steckachse nicht vollständig in der Pike-Gabel festgedreht. Dadurch war zwar die Achse durch den Spannhebel in der Gabel fest, aber das Laufrad hatte auf der Achse Spiel.

Herr Ollig von Canyon hatte schon beim Telefonat diese Vermutung und gestern Abend haben wir dann das Rad nach seinen Anweisungen entsprechend montiert. Und.....kein Spiel mehr vorhanden. Alles in Ordnung.

Vielen Dank nochmals an Canyon und Herrn Ollig  

Gruß Markus


----------



## TheDarkKnight (4. Juli 2006)

Hi Maris,

glückwunsch das das mit deinem Vorderrad nu wieder in Ordnung ist. Ich wollte mal fragen, ist das richtig das die Steckachse für das Vorderrad schon bereits in der Nabe verbaut ist?
Ich dachte immer man steckt das Rad zwischen die Gabel und schiebt dann die Steckachse quasi durch die Aufnahme an der Gabel und dann durch die Nabe.

Aber so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, ist die Steckachse quasi fest im Vorderrad drin, oder? 

Kann mir das bildlich gar nicht so richtig vorstellen wie man denn die Steckachse in der Nabe festdrehen kann?!  

Vielleicht magst mir das mal kurz erklären  

Danke


----------



## maris (5. Juli 2006)

@TheDarkKnight

Nein die Steckachse ist nicht fest in der Nabe verbaut.

"Ich dachte immer man steckt das Rad zwischen die Gabel und schiebt dann die Steckachse quasi durch die Aufnahme an der Gabel und dann durch die Nabe." -> so ist das schon richtig



Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibike1995 (23. April 2009)

hi ich komm aus bad ditzenbach was fährst du denn so singke trails???
vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen biken gehen.


----------



## exto (25. April 2009)

Ah ja, hat sich also schon aufgeklärt.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und bin auf die gleiche Lösung gekommen. Die "alte" Maxle-Steckachse muss man erst mal kapieren...


----------

